# Dell Optiplex GX1 Alert!



## kgaede2 (Aug 1, 2005)

Computer starts,starts to boot bios then goes to Alert! Cover was previously removed. the computer was in pieces in boxes i don't have a password, can't fig how to make bios boot so i can reformatt. any ideas would be greatly apreceated. thanks


----------



## Black Dragon (Jul 30, 2005)

To get past that error, try this : go to BIOS, select System Security, and reset Chassis Intrusion to Enabled or Enabled-Silent. 

That should fix you up


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Just getting that alert shouldn't stop you from booting. Are you booting up OK? You can format the hard drive from a floppy disk but you need to be sure that the systems running ok first. Heres some information on your system.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ban_gx1/docs.htm?c=us&l=en&cs=&s=gen

P.S. You should reply to the same thread to keep all information in the same place and not start a second one. I suggest you disconnect your hard drive, CDrom and try booting to the floppy drive to see if you can get that far. In the computers bios you will also want to turn off any unused IDE ports. Also in the bios see if the system can detect any hard drives when they are installed.


----------

